# GESTIÓN DEL AGUA > Trasvases >  Agua y Progreso dice que el Trasvase del Ebro crearía más de 30.000 empleos y evitaría perder 150.000

## Embalses

*       Agua y Progreso dice que el Trasvase del Ebro crearía más de 30.000 empleos y evitaría perder 150.000   * 

                          jueves, 13/11/2008 13:48 EP                
 El director de la Fundación Agua y Progreso, José Alberto Comos, aseguró hoy que el trasvase del Ebro a la Comunitat Valenciana, Murcia y Almería "crearía, al menos, 30.000 empleos" y, además, "otros 150.000 puestos de trabajo no se perderían", ya que, gracias a esa transferencia hídrica se lograría la consolidación definitiva de los mismos.

   Comos realizó estas declaraciones tras formalizar la firma de un nuevo convenio de colaboración entre la Fundación y la Universitat de València para la edición del segundo número de la revista 'Tractat de l'Aigua'. El acuerdo, que había sido rubricado previamente por el rector de la Universitat, Francisco Tomás, ha sido formalizado por José Alberto Comos y el director de la revista y profesor de Ciencias Políticas y de la Administración de la Facultad de Derecho, Vicent Franch.

   Según declaró Comos, que ha estado acompañado por el subdirector de la Fundación, Jesús Castellano, la construcción del trasvase del Ebro "permitiría la creación de una cantidad muy importante de puestos de trabajo en la cuenca mediterránea, relacionados directa o indirectamente con la conducción hídrica".

   "Y, lo que es todavía más importante en los tiempos que corren, evitaría que otros 150.000 empleos que ya están creados se destruyan, fundamentalmente en el sector agroalimentario, al posibilitar su consolidación", algo que "con la derogación del trasvase y la permanente situación de escasez de agua en zonas muy deficitarias no está garantizado", argumentó.

   En su opinión, la continua sequía de las comarcas del interior y sur de Alicante y Murcia, "pone en peligro la continuidad de plantaciones de regadío que son la fuente de ingresos de muchas familias y que son un nicho de empleo para corregir desequilibrios en términos de ocupación laboral". Por este motivo, lamentó que el impacto económico de la transferencia hídrica sobre las zonas receptoras de agua "no fuera tenido en cuenta por el Gobierno de Zapatero cuando derogó el trasvase".

   Al respecto, Jesús Castellano explicó que la Fundación Agua y Progreso ha extraído sus conclusiones al estudiar los análisis del Plan Hidrológico Nacional (PHN) de 2001 y los estudios sobre las repercusiones socioeconómicas que el trasvase del Ebro conllevaría para las Cuencas Mediterráneas, así como por las investigaciones llevadas a cabo por el subdirector y profesor del Departamento de Análisis Económico Aplicado de la Universidad de Alicante, Joaquín Melgarejo que también es miembro del Consejo de Redacción de Tractat d l'Aigua (Revista Valenciana Interdisciplinar de l'Aigua).

   Castellano apuntó que gran parte del empleo que se vería beneficiado de la llegada del agua del Ebro está en la agricultura y relacionado con la mejora del regadío, unas 150.000 hectáreas, precisando que en este sector económico estamos hablando de 90.000 empleos directos y 30.000 indirectos que sin el agua del ebro no podrán consolidarse y, por tanto, perderse.

   Además, prosiguió Castellano, los trabajos de construcción del trasvase del Ebro y la adaptación de las explotaciones agrarias originarían más de 6.000 empleos directos durante 5 años, ofreciendo oportunidades muy importantes también para los titulados en diferentes ingenierías técnicas y superiores, así como para el empleo femenino, tanto en el más cualificado como en el asociado a la industria agroalimentaria y química.

*SECTOR CONSTRUCCIÓN*

   Por su parte, José Alberto Comos, indicó que el trasvase conllevaría "la creación de de entre 25.000-30.000 puestos de trabajo en el sector de la construcción y turistico, al poder disfrutar de una situación de certeza y confianza en el sector urbanizador que ha visto frustradas muchas expectativas por la negativa del Gobierno Zapatero al serle negada el agua en actividaes urbanísticas".  

   Comos añadió que "todos leemos constamente en los medios de comunicación  que las Confederaciones del Júcar y del Segura paralizan obras de urbanización por falta del recurso agua y, esto es una injusticia social ya que, con el trasvase del Ebro estas obras podrían arrancar y generar muchos puestos de trabajo"

   Mientras que en materia de abastecimientos, se lograría "garantías en las diferentes conurbaciones de las grandes ciudades para todo el tejido industrial". Así, "se verían beneficiadas unas magnitudes de empleo que podrían cifrarse en 15.000 puestos de trabajo en Cataluña, 9.000 en la Comunitat Valenciana y otros 5.000 en Murcia", defendió.

   Finalmente, el director de Tractat de l'Aigua, Vicent Franch, resaltó que la publicación valenciana se está consolidando como "un foro permanente donde científicos, técnicos, políticos, empresas, instituciones y ciudadanos ponen en común sus reflexiones sobre el pasado, el presente, y, sobre todo, el futuro de ese bien escaso, necesario y fuente primordial de vida que es el agua".

http://granadadigital.com/index.php/...eral/139624-ep

----------


## No Registrado

Y que raro que salvaria 150 vidas y si no se hace se perderia 500. ¡¡Menos campos de ocio y mas de alimentos!! ¡¡Menos urbanizaciones y mas Hoteles!! ¡¡Menos piscinas privadas y mas publicas y para que si teneis el mar al lado!!

Aqui en la cuenca del Ebro el agua es vida es trabajo y no ocio ni negocio.

----------

